# Wierd Problem with SATA and Kernel

## adelante

Lately when i reboot my pc, it gets to "Umounting Local FileSystem" and then just stuffs out and displays this huge hard drive error (if anyone can help me trap it so i can show it, please help)

Usually it should go from that to "remounting read-only" and then "Syncing SCSI Drives"

Now yesterday, randomly while the pc wasn't in use it did the same thing, and this is the error I got in the syslog

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Nov 29 13:26:05 adelante kernel: ata1: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }
> 
> Nov 29 13:26:05 adelante kernel: ata1: error=0x40 { UncorrectableError }
> ...

 

I have an Nforce3 motherboard so i am obviously using the nvidia chipset drivers.

----------

## alienjon

Does dmesg provide any hints? Also, can you mount/unmount the drive manually without error?

----------

## adelante

there is nothing in dmesg and everything seems to mount up properly, i have been googling, and it seems some people say its bad ram, others say its bad blocks on the drive

----------

## firephoto

I get this message on a new shuttle box when I cold boot and the during the errors the hard drive is making noise. If I reboot again (warm) the errors and noise goes away. I thought it was just the bios and it might be but maybe it's something with the nv_sata driver too and the state it leaves the disk or controler in when you shutdown or reboot.

The specific error I get sometimes.

```

ata1: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

ata1: error=0x84 { DriveStatusError BadCRC }

```

----------

## firephoto

Did a little more checking of the good log compared to the one with errors.

The log with errors starts out like this:

```

syslog-ng[7188]: syslog-ng version 1.6.8 starting

syslog-ng[7188]: Changing permissions on special file /dev/tty12

6>ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 14 global_irq 14 high edge)

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 15 global_irq 15 high edge)

```

The log without errors and the drive working properly starts like this.

```

syslog-ng[7260]: syslog-ng version 1.6.8 starting

syslog-ng[7260]: Changing permissions on special file /dev/tty12

Linux version 2.6.14-ck5 (root@renes) (gcc version 3.4.4 (Gentoo 3.4.4-r1, ssp-3.4.4-1.0, pie-8.7.8)) #3 PREEMPT Fri Nov 25 13:26:56 PST 2005

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009f800 (usable)

BIOS-e820: 000000000009f800 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

BIOS-e820: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000003fff0000 (usable)

BIOS-e820: 000000003fff0000 - 000000003fff3000 (ACPI NVS)

BIOS-e820: 000000003fff3000 - 0000000040000000 (ACPI data)

BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 00000000fec01000 (reserved)

BIOS-e820: 00000000fee00000 - 00000000fef00000 (reserved)

BIOS-e820: 00000000fefffc00 - 00000000ff000000 (reserved)

BIOS-e820: 00000000ffff0000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

1023MB LOWMEM available.

found SMP MP-table at 000f51e0

On node 0 totalpages: 262128

DMA zone: 4096 pages, LIFO batch:1

Normal zone: 258032 pages, LIFO batch:31

HighMem zone: 0 pages, LIFO batch:1

DMI 2.2 present.

ACPI: RSDP (v000 XPC                                   ) @ 0x000f6ce0

ACPI: RSDT (v001 XPC    AWRDACPI 0x42302e31 AWRD 0x00000000) @ 0x3fff3000

ACPI: FADT (v001 XPC    AWRDACPI 0x42302e31 AWRD 0x00000000) @ 0x3fff3040

ACPI: MADT (v001 XPC    AWRDACPI 0x42302e31 AWRD 0x00000000) @ 0x3fff7640

ACPI: DSDT (v001 XPC     SN85V30 0x00001000 MSFT 0x0100000e) @ 0x00000000

ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x00] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

Processor #0 15:12 APIC version 16

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x00] high edge lint[0x1])

ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x02] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 2, version 17, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)

ACPI: BIOS IRQ0 pin2 override ignored.

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 high level)

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 14 global_irq 14 high edge)

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 15 global_irq 15 high edge)

```

After that they match except for the drive errors during the bad boot. Looks just like a bios issue for me, maybe something to do the ACPI in the bios.

----------

## adelante

adelante app-benchmarks # hdparm -tT /dev/sda

/dev/sda:

 Timing cached reads:   3620 MB in  2.00 seconds = 1808.47 MB/sec

HDIO_DRIVE_CMD(null) (wait for flush complete) failed: Inappropriate ioctl for device

 Timing buffered disk reads:  170 MB in  3.01 seconds =  56.52 MB/sec

HDIO_DRIVE_CMD(null) (wait for flush complete) failed: Inappropriate ioctl for device

adelante app-benchmarks #

does this mean anything to anyone?

----------

## firephoto

yeah, hdparm doesn't work with an sata drive. There's a kernel patch I read about somewhere and a sdparm utility.

----------

## adelante

oh wait, it does that because of the SATA drives...

Here is my dmesg

```

42302e31 AWRD 0x00000000) @ 0x3fff7a40

ACPI: DSDT (v001 NVIDIA AWRDACPI 0x00001000 MSFT 0x0100000e) @ 0x00000000

Allocating PCI resources starting at 40000000 (gap: 40000000:bec00000)

Built 1 zonelists

Kernel command line: auto BOOT_IMAGE=Gentoo ro root=803

Initializing CPU#0

CPU 0 irqstacks, hard=c05a6000 soft=c05a5000

PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 12, 65536 bytes)

Detected 2210.127 MHz processor.

Using tsc for high-res timesource

Console: colour dummy device 80x25

Dentry cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Memory: 1033404k/1048512k available (3404k kernel code, 14488k reserved, 535k data, 208k init, 131008k highmem)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

Calibrating delay loop... 4374.52 BogoMIPS (lpj=2187264)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512 (order: 0, 4096 bytes)

CPU: After generic identify, caps: 078bfbff e3d3fbff 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU: After vendor identify, caps: 078bfbff e3d3fbff 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: L2 Cache: 512K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: After all inits, caps: 078bfbff e3d3fbff 00000000 00000010 00000000 00000000 00000000

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

CPU: AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3500+ stepping 00

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

ACPI: setting ELCR to 0200 (from 0c28)

NET: Registered protocol family 16

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xfbe50, last bus=2

PCI: Using configuration type 1

mtrr: v2.0 (20020519)

ACPI: Subsystem revision 20050211

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using PIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (00:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.HUB0._PRT]

ACPI: Power Resource [ISAV] (on)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.AGPB._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK1] (IRQs *3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK2] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK3] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK4] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK5] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUBA] (IRQs 3 4 *5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUBB] (IRQs 3 4 *5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LMAC] (IRQs 3 4 *5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LAPU] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LACI] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LMCI] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LSMB] (IRQs 3 4 *5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUB2] (IRQs 3 4 *5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LFIR] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [L3CM] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LIDE] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LSID] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LFID] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC1] (IRQs 16) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC2] (IRQs 17) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC3] (IRQs 18) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC4] (IRQs 19) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC5] (IRQs *16), disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCF] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCG] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCH] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCI] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCJ] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCK] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCS] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCL] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCM] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [AP3C] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCZ] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APSI] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APSJ] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

pnp: PnP ACPI init

pnp: PnP ACPI: found 12 devices

SCSI subsystem initialized

usbcore: registered new driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new driver hub

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

** PCI interrupts are no longer routed automatically.  If this

** causes a device to stop working, it is probably because the

** driver failed to call pci_enable_device().  As a temporary

** workaround, the "pci=routeirq" argument restores the old

** behavior.  If this argument makes the device work again,

** please email the output of "lspci" to bjorn.helgaas@hp.com

** so I can fix the driver.

pnp: 00:00: ioport range 0x4000-0x407f could not be reserved

pnp: 00:00: ioport range 0x4080-0x40ff has been reserved

pnp: 00:00: ioport range 0x4400-0x447f has been reserved

pnp: 00:00: ioport range 0x4480-0x44ff could not be reserved

pnp: 00:00: ioport range 0x4800-0x487f has been reserved

pnp: 00:00: ioport range 0x4880-0x48ff has been reserved

Machine check exception polling timer started.

audit: initializing netlink socket (disabled)

audit(1133427068.924:0): initialized

highmem bounce pool size: 64 pages

inotify device minor=63

Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

NTFS driver 2.1.22 [Flags: R/W DEBUG].

Initializing Cryptographic API

vesafb: framebuffer at 0xe0000000, mapped to 0xf8880000, using 3072k, total 262144k

vesafb: mode is 1024x768x16, linelength=2048, pages=1

vesafb: protected mode interface info at c000:cf20

vesafb: scrolling: redraw

vesafb: Truecolor: size=0:5:6:5, shift=0:11:5:0

Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 128x48

fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

lp: driver loaded but no devices found

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12

Linux agpgart interface v0.100 (c) Dave Jones

agpgart: Detected AGP bridge 0

agpgart: Setting up Nforce3 AGP.

agpgart: Maximum main memory to use for agp memory: 941M

agpgart: AGP aperture is 256M @ 0xd0000000

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 8 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

parport: PnPBIOS parport detected.

parport0: PC-style at 0x378, irq 7 [PCSPP(,...)]

lp0: using parport0 (interrupt-driven).

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler anticipatory registered

io scheduler deadline registered

io scheduler cfq registered

Floppy drive(s): fd0 is 1.44M

FDC 0 is a post-1991 82077

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 4096K size 1024 blocksize

loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

pktcdvd: v0.2.0a 2004-07-14 Jens Axboe (axboe@suse.de) and petero2@telia.com

nbd: registered device at major 43

Ethernet Channel Bonding Driver: v2.6.1 (October 29, 2004)

bonding: Warning: either miimon or arp_interval and arp_ip_target module parameters must be specified, otherwise bonding will not detect link failures! see b

onding.txt for details.

forcedeth.c: Reverse Engineered nForce ethernet driver. Version 0.31.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LMAC] enabled at IRQ 5

PCI: setting IRQ 5 as level-triggered

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:05.0[A] -> GSI 5 (level, low) -> IRQ 5

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:05.0 to 64

eth0: forcedeth.c: subsystem: 01462:0250 bound to 0000:00:05.0

Equalizer2002: Simon Janes (simon@ncm.com) and David S. Miller (davem@redhat.com)

tun: Universal TUN/TAP device driver, 1.6

tun: (C) 1999-2004 Max Krasnyansky <maxk@qualcomm.com>

r8169 Gigabit Ethernet driver 2.2LK loaded

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK5] enabled at IRQ 10

PCI: setting IRQ 10 as level-triggered

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:02:0d.0[A] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

r8169: NAPI enabled

eth1: Identified chip type is 'RTL8169s/8110s'.

eth1: RTL8169 at 0xf8810000, 00:11:09:d1:de:d0, IRQ 10

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

NFORCE3-250: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:08.0

NFORCE3-250: chipset revision 162

NFORCE3-250: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

NFORCE3-250: 0000:00:08.0 (rev a2) UDMA133 controller

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xf000-0xf007, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:DMA

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0xf008-0xf00f, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:DMA

Probing IDE interface ide0...

hdb: HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GSA-4120B, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

Probing IDE interface ide1...

Probing IDE interface ide1...

Probing IDE interface ide2...

Probing IDE interface ide3...

Probing IDE interface ide4...

Probing IDE interface ide5...

hdb: ATAPI 40X DVD-ROM DVD-R-RAM CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache, UDMA(33)

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

libata version 1.10 loaded.

sata_nv version 0.6

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LSID] enabled at IRQ 11

PCI: setting IRQ 11 as level-triggered

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:09.0[A] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:09.0 to 64

ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x9E0 ctl 0xBE2 bmdma 0xDC00 irq 11

ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x960 ctl 0xB62 bmdma 0xDC08 irq 11

ata1: dev 0 cfg 49:2f00 82:346b 83:7d01 84:4003 85:3469 86:3c01 87:4003 88:407f

ata1: dev 0 ATA, max UDMA/133, 312581808 sectors: lba48

nv_sata: Primary device added

nv_sata: Primary device removed

nv_sata: Secondary device added

nv_sata: Secondary device removed

ata1: dev 0 configured for UDMA/133

scsi0 : sata_nv

ata2: dev 0 cfg 49:2f00 82:346b 83:7d01 84:4003 85:3469 86:3c01 87:4003 88:407f

ata2: dev 0 ATA, max UDMA/133, 312581808 sectors: lba48

ata2: dev 0 configured for UDMA/133

scsi1 : sata_nv

  Vendor: ATA       Model: ST3160827AS       Rev: 3.42

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 05

  Vendor: ATA       Model: ST3160827AS       Rev: 3.42

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 05

SCSI device sda: 312581808 512-byte hdwr sectors (160042 MB)

SCSI device sda: drive cache: write back

SCSI device sda: 312581808 512-byte hdwr sectors (160042 MB)

SCSI device sda: drive cache: write back

 sda: sda1 sda2 sda3 sda4 < sda5 sda6 >

Attached scsi disk sda at scsi0, channel 0, id 0, lun 0

SCSI device sdb: 312581808 512-byte hdwr sectors (160042 MB)

SCSI device sdb: drive cache: write back

SCSI device sdb: 312581808 512-byte hdwr sectors (160042 MB)

SCSI device sdb: drive cache: write back

 sdb: sdb1 sdb2

Attached scsi disk sdb at scsi1, channel 0, id 0, lun 0

Attached scsi generic sg0 at scsi0, channel 0, id 0, lun 0,  type 0

Attached scsi generic sg1 at scsi1, channel 0, id 0, lun 0,  type 0

ohci1394: $Rev: 1223 $ Ben Collins <bcollins@debian.org>

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK4] enabled at IRQ 10

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:02:0c.0[A] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

ohci1394: fw-host0: OHCI-1394 1.0 (PCI): IRQ=[10]  MMIO=[f4001000-f40017ff]  Max Packet=[2048]

ieee1394: raw1394: /dev/raw1394 device initialized

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUB2] enabled at IRQ 5

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:02.2[C] -> GSI 5 (level, low) -> IRQ 5

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: PCI device 10de:00e8 (nVidia Corporation)

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:02.2 to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: irq 5, pci mem 0xf5005000

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

PCI: cache line size of 64 is not supported by device 0000:00:02.2

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: USB 2.0 initialized, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 8 ports detected

ohci_hcd: 2004 Nov 08 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver (PCI)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUBA] enabled at IRQ 5

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:02.0[A] -> GSI 5 (level, low) -> IRQ 5

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: PCI device 10de:00e7 (nVidia Corporation)

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:02.0 to 64

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: irq 5, pci mem 0xf5003000

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 4 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUBB] enabled at IRQ 5

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:02.1[B] -> GSI 5 (level, low) -> IRQ 5

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: PCI device 10de:00e7 (nVidia Corporation)

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:02.1 to 64

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: irq 5, pci mem 0xf5004000

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 4 ports detected

usbcore: registered new driver usblp

drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: v0.13: USB Printer Device Class driver

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usbcore: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

usbcore: registered new driver usbhid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.0:USB HID core driver

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard on isa0060/serio0

input: ImExPS/2 Generic Explorer Mouse on isa0060/serio1

I2O subsystem v$Rev$

i2o: max drivers = 8

I2O Configuration OSM v$Rev$

I2O Block Device OSM v$Rev$

I2O SCSI Peripheral OSM v$Rev$

I2O ProcFS OSM v$Rev$

i2c /dev entries driver

i2c_adapter i2c-0: nForce2 SMBus adapter at 0x4c00

i2c_adapter i2c-1: nForce2 SMBus adapter at 0x4c40

Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.8 (Thu Jan 13 09:39:32 2005 UTC).

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LACI] enabled at IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:06.0[A] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:06.0 to 64

intel8x0_measure_ac97_clock: measured 49892 usecs

intel8x0: clocking to 46804

ALSA device list:

  #0: NVidia CK8S with ALC850 at 0xf5001000, irq 11

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP: routing cache hash table of 8192 buckets, 64Kbytes

TCP established hash table entries: 262144 (order: 9, 2097152 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 262144 bind 65536)

ip_conntrack version 2.1 (8191 buckets, 65528 max) - 248 bytes per conntrack

ip_tables: (C) 2000-2002 Netfilter core team

ipt_recent v0.3.1: Stephen Frost <sfrost@snowman.net>.  http://snowman.net/projects/ipt_recent/

ClusterIP Version 0.6 loaded successfully

arp_tables: (C) 2002 David S. Miller

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

ACPI wakeup devices:

HUB0 HUB1 USB0 USB1 USB2 F139 MMAC MMCI UAR1

ACPI: (supports S0 S1 S4 S5)

ReiserFS: sda3: found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

ieee1394: Host added: ID:BUS[0-00:1023]  GUID[0010dc000078572b]

ReiserFS: sda3: using ordered data mode

ReiserFS: sda3: journal params: device sda3, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

ReiserFS: sda3: checking transaction log (sda3)

ReiserFS: sda3: replayed 213 transactions in 2 seconds

ReiserFS: sda3: Using r5 hash to sort names

VFS: Mounted root (reiserfs filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 208k freed

Adding 2000052k swap on /dev/sda5.  Priority:-1 extents:1

ReiserFS: sda3: Removing [1741 538085 0x0 SD]..done

ReiserFS: sda3: There were 1 uncompleted unlinks/truncates. Completed

r8169: eth1: link up

```

fdisk -l

```

adelante ~ # fdisk -l

Disk /dev/sda: 160.0 GB, 160041885696 bytes

255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 19457 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/sda1   *           1        4863    39062016    7  HPFS/NTFS

/dev/sda2            4864        4875       96390   83  Linux

/dev/sda3            4876        9738    39062047+  83  Linux

/dev/sda4            9739       19457    78067867+   5  Extended

/dev/sda5            9739        9987     2000061   82  Linux swap / Solaris

/dev/sda6            9988       19457    76067743+   c  W95 FAT32 (LBA)

Disk /dev/sdb: 160.0 GB, 160041885696 bytes

255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 19457 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/sdb1   *           1        9726    78124063+   7  HPFS/NTFS

/dev/sdb2            9727       19457    78164257+   

```

df -ah

```

adelante ~ # df -ah

Filesystem            Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on

/dev/sda3              38G  7.2G   31G  20% /

proc                     0     0     0   -  /proc

sysfs                    0     0     0   -  /sys

udev                  505M  268K  505M   1% /dev

devpts                   0     0     0   -  /dev/pts

none                  505M     0  505M   0% /tmp

shm                   505M     0  505M   0% /dev/shm

usbfs                    0     0     0   -  /proc/bus/usb

adelante ~ #

```

----------

## adelante

ok, I took this with my camera phone (will try get a better picture this evening)

http://dave.igroup.co.za/Photo-0049.jpg

----------

## adelante

```

adelante sys-kernel # badblocks /dev/sda

59735360

59735368

59735369

59735370

59735371

```

Should I cry now or later, or now till later?    :Sad: 

----------

## computix

I have the same problem. 

I have two harddisks ( seagate 160G and 250G (latter one is about 3 or 4 weeks old)). My controller is an Intel PIIX ( ASUS P4C800-E Deluxe Mainboard).  And since some time this morning there is a problem. 

Yesterday I my system locked up twice and I had to switch off the power in order to reboot. And some time after the second reboot this problem came up, I just can't tell wether it came just after the reboot or when because I wasn't at home. But in the morning my system was locked up again. I didn't think of anything special and turned the power off. When I booted the machine it got stuck. Another reboot was successfull, but since then I know that I have this problem. 

I was able ( at least I think I was able) to preserve some of the data when booting a ubuntu livecd. But I also get the error there at some time. 

At first I thought it might be the older harddisk and tried to reboot on a gentoolivecd with just the newer one activated, but I still the problem. So this leads to the point where I can almost safely say, it isn't "just" the harddisks. 

But there is almost no information on the web, just found this: http://www.ussg.iu.edu/hypermail/linux/kernel/0408.3/2399.html

I have no clue what to do now.

----------

## computix

Just found this thread: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-230737.html?sid=72f4ff5072be1102ccd2d1d8a461e289

They propose to use noapic as kernelparameter and for some strange reasons this works. 

Though I have no idea, why my running system didn't work from one day to the other on without doing anything special except turn off power.

----------

